

Will This Ring Revolutionize Wearable Technology? - SuperbCrew
http://superbcrew.com/mota-smartring-revolutionize-wearable-technology/

======
opless
No.

But seriously, it's a cute toy. But it's essentially a pager in a ring. As a
wearable it's not going to last long with an OLED screen and Bluetooth LE.
Another thing that I need to charge every night? For me, no thanks.

It's going to be a must have for those geeks who MUST have every cool toy
going - but is it going to last long? I somehow don't think so.

I'm quite disappointed with the state of wearables at the moment, and I
personally think it's a dead end. But I guess it's just about getting product
out there and bought, not about having something actually useful. So in that
regard, it'll have some measure of success.

------
garysvpa
No. But I honestly like this product!

